# Looking to test ride a FM018 TT bike



## stubek (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi, anyone in the area have one of the "cheap" Chinese frames?
I am looking to test ride an FM018 before I buy it. Just short, maybe 2 miles.

Thanks


----------

